# The Grand Hotel, Plymouth



## kernowexpeditionary (May 8, 2008)

this one took many reccys, some puzzle solving and a few failed attempts....

Another plymouth urbex first & well I've been working on this one for many months now, Done several reccy's, and a couple of failed (half) attempts....

The grand was built in 1879 and had 77 bedrooms and even william gladstone made a speech here in 1889 to a crowd of 10,000!

its grade II listed, and suffered from a serious fire in 2003....

anyway, onto the pics....


----------



## Neosea (May 8, 2008)

Interesting place, Thanks


----------



## Foxylady (May 9, 2008)

Very impressive looking building. Love the old staircases and especially like the balcony pic. Excellent work.


----------



## enrashid (May 9, 2008)

Stunning pictures dude!


----------



## King Al (May 9, 2008)

Great pics, nice building like the stairs and those lights


----------



## Scotty (May 9, 2008)

i want to do the grand again but this time do it at sun rise.

the exit is still the best exit we have ever done and will ever do.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (May 12, 2008)

agreed m8, i popped in there for sunset a few weeks ago & exits still great!


----------



## **Mudlark** (May 12, 2008)

wow, got some really moody shots there, especially the staircases after the fire...
nice stuff!! Can imagine the sunrise being fab along there!


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 7, 2009)

i would love to go here  so near me 
is this still shut?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jul 8, 2009)

conversion into flats is now under way, so probs not really worth it now!


----------



## smileysal (Jul 8, 2009)

Excellent pics, I love the staircase, but like it all.

Did this hotel used to have a nightclub underneath it? around 1991 era? When I was pregnant with my now 17 year old, I'm sure we went to one there on a night off.

 Sal


----------



## Stussy_daz (Jul 8, 2009)

sal.

the hotel with the nightclub under is just acroos the road ( is a comdey club place thingymajig now )

but was club back in the day

small pokey dark place at that


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 8, 2009)

Well done Kernow, great explore love the pic's.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 8, 2009)

Cheers Daz. I only went in there the once, on a night out. Our bar's manager used to go to Plymouth alot, so he took us to a few places here and there around town. Yes, I remember that club was very, very dark, had to hang on to our group so I didn't get lost. Packed in like sardines we were, all those years ago.


----------



## PinkMini (Jul 20, 2009)

My boss was manager of The Grand right up until the fire when it shut. Just shown him your pictures - he says it hasn't changed much  
I wonder what it looks like inside now, as they've been working on it for months, you can see inside on the second or third from Grand Hotel Road (where the underground parking for the Azure flats are) but it just looks like a building site


----------



## crazyjon (Aug 2, 2009)

great pics went past this place on the 14/7/09 and the scafolding is up now and get the general gist that they are demolishing it now as the fire escape steps have been taken down and away


----------



## S1MON (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah they're working on it at the moment, a family member is doing the electrics there.

Is it re opening as a hotel?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Aug 2, 2009)

flats and a resturant


----------



## orientfan16 (Sep 18, 2009)

I've been past this building a few times, and I hav always wanted to go in and look around.

Thanks for the photos.


----------

